# تأمل في:بعض آيات الكتاب المقدس



## ava_kirolos_son (7 سبتمبر 2009)

+ "أستطيع كل شيء في المسيح الذي يقويني"  ((في13:4))


إن قلت أنا لا أستطيع... فأنا في عمق العبودية، وإن قلت أستطيع
بإرادتي... فأنا واقع في عبودية الذات، ولكن المقياس الذي به أحس أني
أستخدم إرادتي في فعل الخير أن أكون في نفس الوقت ناكرا ذاتي، حاملا
الصليب.



+ "طوبى لأنقياء القلب لأنهم يعاينون الله" ((مت8:5))

يا للمساكين الذين يعكرون قلوبهم بالمشاكل والعواطف الشريرة!..
عليهم أن يتدربوا على نقاوة القلب إن أرادوا أن يكون لهم تأمل في
شخص الرب يسوع.



+ "لا تهتموا بالغد..." ((مت34:6))


- إنها حرية كاملة.. لماذا الهم؟..
- هل هذا يتعارض مع ترتيب المستقبل؟
- لا.
- الصراع الرهيب حول مجاميع الثانوية العامة نوع من الهم.
- ولكن المذاكرة، والاجتهاد، والتسليم، والشكر نوع من الحرية في
المسيح.
- العمل والإجهاد من صفات يسوع النجار..
- ولكن القلق والخوف من الغد، والهجرة خوًفا من المستقبل،
وحزًنا على الدرجة نوع من العبودية.


+ "لا ُتهلِك بسبب طعامك ذاك الذي مات المسيح لأجله" ((رو15:14))


- فالدافع لعدم العثرة هنا هو قيمة النفس البشرية التي بسببها مات
المسيح.


+ "تجري من بطنه أنهار ماء حي"((يو38:7))

- يشير هنا إلى مواهب المسيح التي لا نهاية لها...
- لا تطلبها وتحددها، واترك للروح أن يحددها. فقط قل دائما


"مستعد قلبي يا الله. مستعد قلبي (دائما) ((مز7:56))

- أوعى تفكر إن عمل الروح يمشي شوية شوية.. هل الأنهار تنبع
تدريجيا؟!

+ "يشبه ملكوت السموات تاجر يطلب لآليء حسنة"((مت35:13))

- ينبغي أن يكون لنا خبرة في أنواع اللآليء وأسعارها لئلا نبدل
الذهب بالنحاس. ونبدل السماويات بالأرضيات...


"وماذا ينتفع الإنسان لو ربح العالم كله وخسر نفسه"((مت26:16))

- إن أعظم جوهرة هي المسيح يسوع ومعرفته.



+ "توبوا وآمنوا بالإنجيل"((مر14:1))

- الإنجيل هو البشارة المفرحة المعاشة في قلوب المؤمنين.
- هذا هو الإنجيل الذي دعانا المسيح للحياة به. رغم أن التلاميذ لم
يكونوا قد كرزوا، ولا نادوا، ولا كتبوا إنجيلا
- الكنيسة عاشت بدون إنجيل "مكتوب حوالى 30 سنة ولكنها لم
تعش بدون أسرار وطقوس يوما واحدا.



+ "لست أسأل أن تأخذهم من العالم بل أن تحفظهم من الشرير"((يو15:17))


- ربنا يسوع لا يريد أخذنا من العالم قبل أن نثبت بقوة كأعضاء
في الجسم السري...
- بعد أن نثبت لا يهمنا أن نكون في العالم أو في السماء... أنا
عضو في جسم المسيح الميت عن العالم.



صلوا من اجل ضعفي


----------



## happy angel (7 سبتمبر 2009)

*"وماذا ينتفع الإنسان لو ربح العالم كله وخسر نفسه"((مت26:16))

- إن أعظم جوهرة هي المسيح يسوع ومعرفته.

ميرسى ليك تاملات جميلة جدااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## kalimooo (7 سبتمبر 2009)

> + "لست أسأل أن تأخذهم من العالم بل أن تحفظهم من الشرير"((يو15:17))





مواضيعك الروحية رائعة اخي كيرلس

كل الشكر الك

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 سبتمبر 2009)

> + "لست أسأل أن تأخذهم من العالم بل أن تحفظهم من الشرير"((يو15:17))
> 
> 
> - ربنا يسوع لا يريد أخذنا من العالم قبل أن نثبت بقوة كأعضاء
> ...


 
تأمل فى منتهى الجمال 

ميررررررسى كتير على التأمل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

